# Your experience with sprouting mung beans?



## AlexR (Jun 5, 2006)

I apologize if this has come up before on the forum. I haven't seen it in the 6 months of so I've been visiting...

Of course I have found several references on the Web to sprouting your own, but any advice from people who do it on a regular basis would be much appreciated.

Also, is a sprouter (an apparatus in which to put the beans) a worthwhile investment or just a gizmo?

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Jyothi (Jun 5, 2006)

*reg mung sprouting*

Hi Alex

soak the beans for 7-8 hours or so. Later, wash well (beans available here requires washing 3-4 times min). drain all the water. 
1st method : put the drained beans in a cotton towel & make a tight bundle. if u want want u can put a heavy object on that. beans wd hv sprouted after 14 hrs or so. 
2nd method : u can also put the soaked/drained beans in a vessel and keep it closed in a warm place. 

Hope my method suits you. i prepare mung beans almost twice a week, to prepare salads, Sambar (a type of curry which goes with rice)

Sorry abs no idea abt the sprouter


----------



## AlexR (Jun 5, 2006)

Many thanks for your reply.

If I read you right, once you have put the beans inside the cotton towel, you don't need to rince them again until they're done.

I'm going to follow your advice and go to it soon...
The reason is that whenever I buy a bag of bean sprouts in an Asian store, about half the bag inevitably goes to waste, and I don't like waste... If I can sprout small quantities on my own that would be great.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Jyothi (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, you are right

you don't need to rince them again until they're done.But the beans may take more time to sprout in cold places

Best wishes, 

Jyothi


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't plan meals far enough ahead to do my own sprouts.  I buy a bag and make a couple of stir-frys before the go slimey.


----------



## Shaheen (Jun 5, 2006)

I put my moong beans in a thin cotton cloth. That way I can see that they have sprouted without having to open it. (they pierce through the cloth)


----------



## Jyothi (Jun 5, 2006)

valid point Shaheen !!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 5, 2006)

You can sprout a couple tablespoons in a mason jar.  I bought a screen top for a large mouth jar in a health food store, but I rarely bother with it.  I just hold my hand over the top of the jar when I rinse them. 

I may try that towel trick next time.


----------

